# Keine Lösung für Problem mit BATCH und Schleife



## ENdgAME (17. September 2007)

Hi,

ich hab den ganzen Tag gegoogelt wie ein verrückter kann mir einer sagen wie ich in einem echo ein Zeichen schützen kann oder geht das gar nicht ?

Hier mein Problem

@for %%a in (1) do @( echo TEMP(+1 >test1.txt )

hier bekomme ich eine Datei mit Inhalt "TEMP(+1"

ich will aber

@for %%a in (1) do @( echo TEMP(+1) >test1.txt )

geht nicht da die do Anweisung logischerweise mit der ersten geschlossenen Klammer beendet ist aber ich benötige als Ergebnis zwingend "TEMP(+1)"

das ganze muss in der Schleife geschehen da ich einen FTP auf ein ganz modernes HOST-System machen muss in Generations Dateien falls das einem was sagt 

Ich würde mich über jede HILFE freuen wie ein kleines KIND !

Vielen DANK


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

warum nicht so?

```
for %%a in (1) do echo TEMP(+1) >test1.txt
```

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## ENdgAME (18. September 2007)

ich habe inerhalb dieser Schleife mehr als ein echo das geht doch nur wenn ich es in Klammern setze ?

@for %%a in (1) do @( 
     echo TEMP(+1) >test1.txt
     echo Da muss noch was angehengt werden >>test1.txt
                                 )


das ganz muss ich doch in Klammer setzen ?

Ausserdem ist diese Schleife inerhalb einer Schleife die auch geklammert ist.

Gibt es keine elegant einfach Lösung indem ich das Zeichen vor der CMD schützen kann ähnlich wie auf unix ?

Danke für die Antwort bis jetzt


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. September 2007)

```
for %%a in (1) do echo TEMP(+1) >test1.txt && echo Da muss noch was angehängt werden >>test1.txt
```
Das @ kannst du dir im übrigen sparen, wenn du zuvor echo off ausführst.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

